# Ferts affecting Gh, Kh, and Ph



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

How do the fertilizers affect the Gh, Kh and Ph. I know that CO2 injection can lower the Ph.
I'm just starting out with plants and learning about fertilizers. But do I need to be adding anything to stabilize the above parameters. I've had fish for a while and I check those parameters every once in a while. But I know that there is nothing in my tank that would affect those parameters, but now with adding all these chemicals for plants, I'm not so sure.
EI guide doesn't say anything about them, but gregg watson website as well as Seachem website suggest adding chemicals for it, like Seachem Equilibrium.

Please advise.
Thank you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One degree of hardness equals about 20 ppm of calcium/magnesium or, for KH, carbonates, and we typically have 5 degrees or more of hardness. But, when we fertilize, we typically add less than 10 ppm of anything. So, our fertilizing can only have a minor effect on hardness. Seachem Equillibrium adds calcium and magnesium, plus other things, to increase the GH to whatever level we want, and is dosed in much bigger amounts than fertilizers are. Similarly, bicarbonate of soda is added to increase KH, and is added in much bigger doses than are fertilizers.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, my current leves are as such
Ph - 6.4
Kh - 9
Gh - 1

So I guess I should get something to increase the Gh

What does Gh do for plants?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Truth be told, GH and KH aren't going to play a large role unless you're growing very difficult plants that require soft water (check APC's plantfinder). So it's unlikely that you'll need to reconstitute your waters with minerals, unless you are using R/O water. In that case, Seachem equilibrium will help replenish the minerals fairly easily.

pH will drop steadily when injecting a CO2 gas, an acidic substrate like Florabase or Aquasoil, and also slightly from tannis that are release from driftwood. You're shooting for a range of 6.5-7.5.

GH is for minerals such as calcium and magnesium. GH booster and/or Seachem Equilibrium will increase the mineral content to prevent mineral deficiences reflected by curling leaves, white leaves, or stunted growth.

-John N.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

So if the Ph is going to keep dropping how do I stop it and in my case raise it?

Also, am I right to assume that these ferts don't harm the fish?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can buffer your KH to prevent pH from dropping. To do this I believe adding 1/4 tsp of baking soda will raise the KH by a degee or two. 

The fertilizers will not harm the fish. Just don't dump a bucket of the stuff in the tank, and you'll be okay. 

-John N.


----------



## blondy33 (Jan 13, 2007)

ok so what is a good level for calcium/magnesium?


----------

